# MS Access wenn dann



## valeripf (30. Juli 2013)

kann mir jemand helfen 

MS Access 2010

ich habe kombifeld mit 3 eingaben  F/O    F    O

und 8 Felde 
Onl Art, Onl URL, Onl von, Onl Ende
Fest Art, Fest URL, Onl von, Onl Ende 

jetz will ich bei 

F/O soll nix passieren
F Soll Felder Onl Art   Onl URL     Onl von   Onl Ende  Ausbenden
O soll Felder Fest Art     Fest URL     Fest von     Fest Ende  Ausblenden 

Bitte helf mir


----------



## tombe (30. Juli 2013)

Kannst du bitte uns erstmal helfen und deinen Beitrag so schreiben das man ihn lesen kann.

Kennzeichne doch mal die Feldnamen so das man erkennt wo sie beginnen und wo sie aufhören, schreibe mal die Wörter und Sätze richtig aus und beschreibe deutlich was du überhaupt willst.

Ansonsten wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, musst du im onChange-Ereigniss des Steuerelements die gewünschte Aktion ausführen.


----------



## valeripf (30. Juli 2013)

ich habe kombifeld mit 3 eingaben 

1 eingabe ist F/O
2 Eintrag ist F
3 Eintag ist O

dann  8 Spaltel mit namen  

Onl Art, Onl URL, Onl Von, Onl Ende
Fest Art,  Fest URL, Fest Von , Fest Ende

 jetz will ich bei 

F/O soll nix passieren

Bei wählen  F Soll Felder Onl Art, Onl URL, Onl Von, Onl Ende Ausblenden

Bei Wählen  O soll Felder Fest Art, Fest URL, Fest Von, Fest Ende Ausblenden 

ich denke besser so ? ;-)


----------



## tombe (30. Juli 2013)

Bei *F/O* soll nichts passieren bedeutet was.

Die eventuell zuvor ausgeblendeten Felder wieder sichtbar machen? Irgendeinen Sinn muss es für diesen Eintrag in der Liste ja geben.


----------



## valeripf (30. Juli 2013)

F/O Soll Alle Felder Einzeigen

Ja zuerst soll alle Felder Sollen Sichtbar sein bei neu eintrag


----------



## tombe (30. Juli 2013)

Dann kopiere diesen Code in das Click-Ereignis deiner Liste:


```
If Liste.Value = "F/O" Then
    
    Onl_Art.Visible = True
    Onl_Ende.Visible = True
    Onl_URL.Visible = True
    Onl_Von.Visible = True

    Fest_Art.Visible = True
    Fest_Ende.Visible = True
    Fest_URL.Visible = True
    Fest_Von.Visible = True

ElseIf Liste.Value = "F" Then
    
    Onl_Art.Visible = False
    Onl_Ende.Visible = False
    Onl_URL.Visible = False
    Onl_Von.Visible = False

    Fest_Art.Visible = True
    Fest_Ende.Visible = True
    Fest_URL.Visible = True
    Fest_Von.Visible = True

ElseIf Liste.Value = "O" Then
    
    Onl_Art.Visible = True
    Onl_Ende.Visible = True
    Onl_URL.Visible = True
    Onl_Von.Visible = True

    Fest_Art.Visible = False
    Fest_Ende.Visible = False
    Fest_URL.Visible = False
    Fest_Von.Visible = False

End If
```

Die Namen der "Textfelder" sollten so stimmen, wenn es bei dir nicht geht musst du sie natürlich entsprechend ändern. Das Kombinationsfeld hat bei mir den Namen "Liste" das muss auf jeden Fall angepasst werden!


----------



## valeripf (30. Juli 2013)

jegend was mache ich falsch kriege fehler 

Fehler bei kompelieren Außerhalb einer prozedur ungultig


----------



## tombe (30. Juli 2013)

Wo wird der Fehler ausgelöst und wo hast du den Code eingetragen?


----------



## valeripf (30. Juli 2013)

bei ausführen

Formular/ Eigeschaftentenblatt /bei Änderung/Code-Generator/Modul einfugen


----------



## tombe (30. Juli 2013)

Sieht so aus als ob du den Code beim falschen Ereignis eingetragen hättest. Er gehört in das Click- (Beim Klicken) oder besser noch Change-Ereignis (Bei Änderung) *des Listenfeldes*!


----------

